# Thought i was getting better



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Just when i thought i was getting better with the Anxiety and depression, slowly i know, but there is improvement, I have got a letter from the hospital, I have to go and have a CT Scan 11th June, and drink some foul stuff that can upset your tummy, (great its bad enough without that). So i have CT Scan and next week i have anal muscle control tests, My control is getting out of control again, i am getting uptight and panicking already. I have been doing so well, I saw Mental health Doctor today and she said she can see an improvement, and to expect setbacks, Setbacks i can just cope with, its these tests that get me so uptight. I know if i get uptight my stomach will play up, but i just get so uptight and cant calm down. I will have to take some diazapam next week before i go.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Why are you having a CT scan Cherry?Look you are bound to get nervy and depressed when you can't seem to get on with your life - thats totally understanable - but try not to get too downcast - there is a REASON for feeling like this. You are extremely anxious and you don't like tests. Hopefully, once they are out of the way - its onwards and upwards. Just see this is a minor hiccough at least you don't have to wait too long.Sue xxx


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi SueCT Scan is on my pelvis and lower abdomin, my doctor wants more elimination for the pain in my stomach, incase its not associated with the IBS-D.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Look just be businesslike about it Cherry - by eliminating - they are ruling out anything sinister and then you can move on with your life.Good luck - we'll all be routing for you.Sue xxx


----------



## AnneGwish (Jan 27, 2002)

i can relate...i have panic disorder and ibs-d and i thought both were getting better until last month when my ibs got worse and now it just feels like everything's going downhill. i'm scared of going for a colonoscopy, i can't even do a blood test....ugh...i hope you're doing better than i am.-angela


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

The nature of mental illness means that its unpredictable and thus you have good days and not so good. I've been "in remission" from chronic depression for over 3 years' now - having had a gruesome brush with horrible suicidal depression in 2005/06 but I still get shakey days.I think you have to just be pragmatic about this - if you have a grotty day - move on and look forward to tomorrow.Sue


----------

